# Pocket thumper and shotgun shells ;)



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys .. I also took a few shots with my pocket thumper !  shot at some shotgun shells around 35 ft away .. they were about 2 feet apart or so so the distance grew a bit with each shot .. I was using 8mm steel and some green .72 gzk green  thanks for looking guys ! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Out shootn in short sleeves! Good shots my friend!! Liking the thumpers,? They go hand and hand with the Pocket Parasites.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Man your really tearing it up with that thing!! Sweet shooting!!

And jojo is doing great on that camera!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Out shootn in short sleeves! Good shots my friend!! Liking the thumpers,? They go hand and hand with the Pocket Parasites.


Thank you very much brother!  .. in glad you enjoyed it!! .. yeah the weather is still fairly cold here .. I'm just a knuckle head  .. yea they sure do go hand in hand ! .. shoots well .. and it just stays in my pocket lately .. like a parasite 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Man your really tearing it up with that thing!! Sweet shooting!!
> 
> And jojo is doing great on that camera!!


Thanks brother!!  .. yeah man it's a very natural shooter !! .. I like the weight also ! . And jojo says thank you!.. little guy picks things up so fast 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting I totally agree, Jo Jo is an awesome cameraman


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome sling action! You're lucky you got a great cameraman! Jojo makes you look good bro! Lol


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

I can't help but thinking what would happen if you shot at the primer of live rounds :nono: :iono:


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

Awesome shooting!!!



jhm757 said:


> I can't help but thinking what would happen if you shot at the primer of live rounds :nono: :iono:


I'd worry it might shoot back at you. If not in a gun, I'm told shells shoot backwards since the bulk of the weight of the shell is now in the front (the shot) so the path of least resistance is out the back. I know when you put .22lr in an oven, they shoot backwards. (Mythbusters)

In a gun, the back of the shell is supported so the expanding gas has to (mostly) exit out the front.

Maybe if there was a way to support the rest of the shell so it couldn't move? Now I'm curious.

Someone with more of physics background might be able to confirm or deny though.


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

8rnw8 said:


> Awesome shooting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! Definitely a very dangerous thing to even consider, most likely the shell would be coming right back at ya! :slap:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Awesome shooting I totally agree, Jo Jo is an awesome cameraman


Thank you very much buddy!  .. my little buddy captures it all 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome sling action! You're lucky you got a great cameraman! Jojo makes you look good bro! Lol


Haha your right my friend!! .. jojo does do a great job! .. I will tell him you said he is the man ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

jhm757 said:


> I can't help but thinking what would happen if you shot at the primer of live rounds :nono: :iono:


Lol I would love to try it!! .. but I bet it could get ugly 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

8rnw8 said:


> Awesome shooting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much !! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

8rnw8 said:


> Awesome shooting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would really like to try it .. but would hate to get nailed with some hot little pellets lol!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

